# Fungus Gnats...



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

My Emerald Swift tank is swarming with them.
It was never an issue with my frogs because they just gobbled them up.

I`m thinking maybe let the substrate dry out a bit or just let them run their coarse?
Any suggestions would be great. 
Thanks.

Mods, I wasn`t sure where to put this


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried this:
Your Indoor Gardening Destination. Growstone Gnat Nix, 8 qt / 9 L

Its made of 100% recycled glass and no chemicals/pesticides


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

dam630 said:


> Has anyone ever tried this:
> Your Indoor Gardening Destination. Growstone Gnat Nix, 8 qt / 9 L
> 
> Its made of 100% recycled glass and no chemicals/pesticides


But the pH is alkaline, which may not be best for plants.

There is no "running its course" with fungus gnats - if the larvae outstrip the fungus supply, they will devour the roots of any plant present.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You can use a Bt drench to get them under control. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

If it helps to anyone there`s no live plants in the tank

Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Ed said:


> You can use a Bt drench to get them under control.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


Bacillus thuringiensis, subsp. israelensis, strain AM 65-52 (gnatrol )

I know I brought this up once in the past ed when discussing this with you but don't remember your response. I talked to an employee at the fort worth zoo a few years ago who Is also a frog keeper at home. He said he has used gnatrol in occupied frog enclosures at home a few times and feels comfortable doing so directly misting them. do you feel this is safe to use like this? I used it in a few newly set up vivs with no frogs to combat the gnat problem I had. frogs never went in until at least 4 months later not for fear of the gnatrol but just because I wanted to let it establish well first.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I know a few herp keepers that like to do what they call a "bioactive" substrate. What it boils down to is adding isopods, springtails, and or other detritivores to the substrate as clean up crews. You could try drying out the substrate a little and adding some small "bugs" that would keep things cleaned up and discourage the fungus gnats.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

dam630 said:


> Has anyone ever tried this:
> Your Indoor Gardening Destination. Growstone Gnat Nix, 8 qt / 9 L
> 
> Its made of 100% recycled glass and no chemicals/pesticides


If this stuff is made from recycled glass it may simply be an irritant that works similarly to diatomateous earth. If it is, it may also be an irritant to your animals. I don't like rolling around in or breathing fiberglass and I don't think animals would either. I would do more research first.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

There are no animals in the OP's tank and I believe he also mentioned no plants either.
So it should be safe to use as a cover to the current substrate until the problem is eliminated, then remove the GnatNix. Seems simple enough, but in practice that may be more difficult


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The Swift is still in the tank.
No live plants.

Sorry for any confusion


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have what I think are these guys in my viv. I kind of like them in there flying around, personally. Do they pose any real risk to my viv? Plants/frogs?

Thanks!,

-Nish


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Perhaps a heavy dosing of nematodes would do the trick

Your Indoor Gardening Destination. Beneficial Nematode Mail Back, 7 Million


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Eric Walker said:


> Bacillus thuringiensis, subsp. israelensis, strain AM 65-52 (gnatrol )
> 
> I know I brought this up once in the past ed when discussing this with you but don't remember your response. I talked to an employee at the fort worth zoo a few years ago who Is also a frog keeper at home. He said he has used gnatrol in occupied frog enclosures at home a few times and feels comfortable doing so directly misting them. do you feel this is safe to use like this? I used it in a few newly set up vivs with no frogs to combat the gnat problem I had. frogs never went in until at least 4 months later not for fear of the gnatrol but just because I wanted to let it establish well first.


I'd be pretty comfortable using it in the enclosure. It has a fast knockdown on the gnats. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

dam630 said:


> Perhaps a heavy dosing of nematodes would do the trick
> 
> Your Indoor Gardening Destination. Beneficial Nematode Mail Back, 7 Million


The nematodes would work but these aren't as specific to the gnats as some of the other potential methods. I would have some (small) concerns that the nematodes would include some of the other soft bodied invertebrates as prey as well as the gnats . This could make it more difficult to establish some of the desirable microfauna. 

I think Mike Shrom has an excellent suggestion. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I have had a few vivs that had a fungus gnat "problem", but in the end they always work themselves out on their own. Patience.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Just because it's John and I simply can't resist...How about releasing a large clean up crew? 50 to 100 big hairy spiders ought to take care of it.


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

I like to use a slice of potato as bait for the larvae. I switch it out every day or so.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> Just because it's John and I simply can't resist...How about releasing a large clean up crew? 50 to 100 big hairy spiders ought to take care of it.


Doug, I bought one of those tennis racket bug zappers, best 5 bucks I ever spent.
Nothing like seeing a spider snap, crackle and pop


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Can you lift it outside and open it up for a while? Also you can replace the top with a misted sheet of saran wrap and the new ones will stick to the little water droplets by the thousands, hopefully before they reproduce. That happened with my very first viv before I had a top for it so I learned about the saran wrap on accident and replaced it a couple of times a day for a few days because it was so full. I also sprinkled cinnamon on top of the soil in my other potted plants to act as an anti fungal agent. Eric's gnat mix works great too.


----------

